
Monitor application bandwidth with Linux QoS - ktsaou
https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/Monitor-application-bandwidth-with-Linux-QoS
======
jlgaddis
Previous discussion (two weeks ago) of Netdata:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388196)

------
click170
One nit to pick is that applying traffic shaping to incoming traffic is
usually called "traffic policing" in docs that go into more detail - for those
looking for more info. Many docs just flatly say "QoS on incoming traffic
isn't possible", which is partly true in that you have a choice of dropping
traffic or accepting it, but with egress traffic you can buffer it for later.

The LARTC docs are a good read for those interested in Linux networking
internals, though it is falling more and more out of date (nftables) IIRC.

This looks like a very neat tool, I love that it makes TC easier to work with,
thank you!

~~~
brbsix
Is it still called "traffic policing" if it's using IFB to shape incoming
traffic on a virtual output?

[https://github.com/firehol/firehol/wiki/FireQOS-
Tutorial#con...](https://github.com/firehol/firehol/wiki/FireQOS-
Tutorial#controlling-incoming-traffic)

------
voltagex_
For Windows, Glasswire has been pretty good, but eventually I'll move to
monitoring it all at the router level. I do like the idea of being able to
monitor individual applications though.

